# Probably about time I joined in.....SJ & Classic



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Still creating this little lot. The SJ is a new addition, once I move house (soon) I'll break it down and polish the case, doserless mod and Arduino timer setup. Classic is a classic so it stays a Classic. Maybe I'll PID it, maybe not. Haven't made my mind up yet plus I like it how it is with the Rancilio wand at least.

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks good, must be two of the most talked about pieces of equipment on this forum!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

chip_kara said:


> Looks good, must be two of the most talked about pieces of equipment on this forum!


Thanks. I picked up the Classic cheap off eBay a loooooong time ago and it's been pretty flawless since with regular cleaning. Can't complain, does everything I need it to.


----------

